
Amazon Rekognition Mistook Congressmen for Criminals? A Closer Look - andreyk
https://www.skynettoday.com/briefs/aclu-amazon-rekognition
======
williamscales
The article makes the point that Amazon should try to prevent the accidental
misuse of facial recognition (and more broadly other AI). I wonder to what
extent this is possible as long as models exist as black boxes --- isn't it
always possible for some unexpected behavior to emerge? How do we handle
these?

Furthermore there is the question of bias in the training data. How do we as
consumers of Amazon's AI police this?

